# Tabs, gloves, bare fingers, how do you guys shoot?



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

What do you guys find works best for your wheelbows? On recurves my tab works best but i prefer the glove for the feel and extra style points. On the compound the tab doesn't work at all due to the finger pinch and two under release I'm working on. Bare fingers work fine but after a few dozen shots my fingers start getting sore so I'm using a Martin Deerskin glove. Just bought a Bearpaw Speed glove that I'm excited to try out when it gets here.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

hairy tab for sure


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I keep going back to a Wilson tab. They make one for about everyone. Even Hairy:wink:


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

American Leathers Big Shot glove for me, I have sensitive fingers (LoL) and need the ballistic nylon to protect them.
Don't know how anyone shoots with bare fingers

Kev


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

EnglishKev said:


> American Leathers Big Shot glove for me, I have sensitive fingers (LoL) and need the ballistic nylon to protect them.
> Don't know how anyone shoots with bare fingers
> 
> Kev


my go-to recurve is a 70lb Browning Nomad and it's hard on the fingers. Releasing 70lbs (three fingers) with a glove feels almost the same as releasing 14lbs (two fingers) with no glove. Not to say they don't get tender after a while.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Bateman or Black Widow 3under tab.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Neet smooth leather tab, used them for years.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

AAE cavalier elite. No matter what I try I'm always back to it, much modified though it is.

Grant


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bubba Bateman tab, nothing else. Hunt or target its the only tab for me.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

grantmac said:


> AAE cavalier elite. No matter what I try I'm always back to it, much modified though it is.
> 
> Grant


Can you show us the mods, how and why?


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

Homemade two under tab.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Used tabs for many years until one day, the fingers started to tingle. Switched to gloves (Black Widow.) The fingers appreciated the switch.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Calfhair face tab. ?Bearpaw/Kustom King. Shoot 2 under with this same tab for barebow compound, barebow recurve and traditional(timbers/feathers). 
Currently trialling a few leather face and calfhair face Bateman tabs.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

b-a-maniak said:


> Can you show us the mods, how and why?


Different attachment system, 3 under face, markings for crawl and softened the top edge to allow a better anchor.


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Three under Bateman tab. Use it for everything.

Tim


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Split finger tab with spacer and calf hair outer layer is what I always seem to go back to. I'm currently trying out an AAE KSL. It feels kinda funky, but I may not have it adjusted properly. Also it seems that using the KSL causes me to use different forearm muscles during the draw and anchor.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Different attachment system, 3 under face, markings for crawl and softened the top edge to allow a better anchor.
> View attachment 2540498


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I shoot 2 under and I use a modified Saunders slick tab. It has a layer of leather on the back side and the shelf goes under my chin. I think if you are having too much finger pinch to use a tab then perhaps your Axle to Axle is too short.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I use 2 finger under Bateman cordavan tabs with compound and 3 finger under cordovan tabs with Recurve and longbow , Love the Bateman tabs


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Damascus glove.


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

Just received a Bearpaw Speedglove to try out. I love it! Not even broken in and it feels absolutely great. The only issue is it's too small. I'm in between a medium and a large (closer to a large) and thought i could get away with a medium glove. nope. I'll be ordering a large ASAP.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use the cheap NEET glove when I shoot right handed and a custom made tab for when I shoot left handed, can't use a tab right handed.
Don.


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

Neet calf hair glove. One finger under and one over the nock. Bottom finger tight, top finger with some room to move. My top/index finger drops off the string first and the middle finger is then conistantely the last to leave the string. Thumb knuckle tucked in tight behind ear lobe. Always with a jersey glove on the bow hand to let it slide into position. High grip, though my shooting buddy says I shoot better with a low grip. I am still trying to figure out which one of us is right on the grip position.


----------

